# Unpacking progress



## debodun (Jan 26, 2022)

Ten days ago:


Today (Jan 26)


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2022)

Good work...


----------



## Knight (Jan 26, 2022)

Very nice.   Removed a lot from the wall & organized the junk into boxes. Should make future yard sales much easier to set up & display.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 26, 2022)

Nice bottle collection!


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Nice bottle collection!


My dad dug bottles as a hobby in the 1970s. I've sold quite a few; kept some.


----------



## Remy (Jan 26, 2022)

Looking good Deb!


----------



## terry123 (Jan 27, 2022)

Great job, Deb.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2022)

Wonderful


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2022)

I like the way you arrange your stuff.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 27, 2022)

You've made a lot of progress, @debodun ....looks good.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 30, 2022)

Wow, @debodun, you've made a lot of progress. I'd hate having to dust all that stuff, though!


----------

